# "Sprung" vom Barbaren



## Flachtyp (9. Juni 2014)

Hi!

Beim Skill "Sprung" des Barbaren steht doch "erzeugt 15 Wut". Die kriege ich aber nie. Wenn ich Sprung mache bleibt die Wut auf 0, warum ?


----------



## Gaming11 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube seit dem letzten Patch muss man mit dem Sprung auch Gegner treffen um Wut zu bekommen.
Soll soweit ich weiß ein Nerf für das Erdbeben-Set+Lut-Socken sein.


----------



## Flachtyp (9. Juni 2014)

Ah, ok vielen Dank!


----------

